# Morgan 323



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

I also posted this is the Morgan thread but I thought it also may be relevant for here as well since this thread gets much more exposure.

I am looking to sell the 25' fractional rig I have now and move into a larger 
30'-33' boat for weekend and some weeklong cruises for two or three people. I have been looking at some older Pearsons and Tartans, an Endeavour, some Odays and playing around the idea of a mid 80's Catalina 30. All the Pearsons and Tartans I like seem to be out of my price range of around $25k-35K, but I do like these boats the best for their build quality, looks and layout. I did come across a Morgan 323 that looks to be in good shape and kind of reminds me of an older Pearson. The Morgan seems to be in excellent condition and has much more updated gear than other boats I am looking at, yet it seems to be priced $5k-10k lower than a Tartan of Pearson of the same condition and equipment. From the limited research I have done, it seems Morgans in general tend to be priced lower, yet I have only heard people say good things about them. In terms of buld quality are they compareable to a mid 80's Pearson or Tartan? Also why do the prices tend to be lower? Is it because they are not as well known or is that they are not as good boats? Also any other info or advice any one has about these boats would be appreciated. I will be sailing on the Long Island sound and plan top live aboard during the weekend while making the ocassional trip out to Block Island and also many weekend trips to CT. 

Thanks


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

Bump. I could use answers to everything he asked as well. Looking at some morgans. Particularly a Charley Morgan 381 and a 323.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi I actually posted the original questions but since I bought the Morgan 323 pictured in my avatar I can actually now answer these and any other questions you have! Funny too because I havn't been on sailnet for about 3 months (busy with new job) and the one day I come on I see my old thread bumped. Meanwhile back when I asked it I checked for answers every day.

I'll start off with an apology for such a long response but when I was looking to buy I couldn't find any info on the Brewer Morgans (hence my original post just being responded to now a year later) so I am going to give you a lot of info. Hope it helps.

Anyway...I love the boat. I don't want to sound biased and say its all great but for the most part I have had no problems and realized how good of a decision I made to buy this one. To start off on Morgans in general and from what I have discussed with other Morgan owners is that the Ted Brewer designed 321, 322 and 323 as well as the 382,383 and 384 are the more preferred designs. They are very heavily and well built, have more classic lines, and perform better than the Morgan Out Island models that are much more abundant.

The 323 is very heavily and in my opinion well constructed. It has a displacement length ratio of around 316 if I'm not mistaken and is built with a solid fiberglass hull. The same can be said for the 383's as they are very very similar but some of the 38 foot models were said to be constructed with cored balsa hulls. The 323 has 4 foot draft with lead internal ballast so no keel bolts to worry about. The hull also has no flat portions on the underside so the boat never pounds - just gracefully splits the water when it comes off a big wave. (love this as my last boat pounded badly) The rudder is skeg hung and well protected as is the prop so it makes snagging a lobster pot a little less likely.

The 323 has excellent sailing characteristics but does take a little wind to get moving especially off the wind which isn't surprising with the 316 D/L ratio. But when it is blowing more than 10knts she sails great and handles more weather gracefully. Once I got used to the boat I actually preferred to take her out when there were small craft advisories. Mine is also equipped with a 20hp Yanmar 3GMD and this is one area where I can say something negative. The boat really should have come with a 30hp as it is slightly underpowered especially for such a heavy boat. It won't be winning many races but I use it mostly for cruising.

As for the interior, there is 6'3 standing headroom which is great for me because I am 6'2. The cabin sole is constructed of teak and holly and there is plenty of teak to give you that "shippy" feel throughout the whole cabin.

One other negative is that the forward V birth is very tight to get into. Once you are in it, it is not that bad but overall is very tight compared to other similar sized boats. My girlfriend hates it and refuses to sleep up there but one of the settees in the saloon converts to a double so we sleep there.

The boat I purchased was a 1983 that was completely cared for and refitted by the two previous owners. The exterior teak was shinny and re-finished, the cabin wood was flawless, and the engine 100% rebuilt and runs perfect, all decks refinished and painted with non skid algrip, hull and decks moisture free. Also in the past 5 years the owners added brand new, Lofrans project 1500 windlass, new Furano rader, Garmin GPS, 4 new Gel Cell batteries and charger system, Dickson diesel heater, Origo stainless alcohol stove and oven, new head and holding tank, new water heater, cabin and cockpit speakers, dingy outboard motor mount and lifting arm, new radios, etc.

So......long story short, the boat I bought was 1 out of 1000 in my opinion. I spent months and months looking at hundreds of boats and none were as clean, well maintained and extensively upgraded as this one and especially for the price I got it at. I thought that there had to be something as it sounded too good to be true but myself and 2 surveyors found nothing. Now after a solid season spent sailing and cruising LI sound, Block Island and Newport and being in a wide range of weather conditions I can say the boat is an absolute dream. My girlfriend actually keeps making fun of me because I am the type of person to buy something whether it is a car, motorcycle, boat and 2 months later I want something bigger and better. This is the first thing I am completely satisfied with and would sell everything else I owned before letting go of this boat.

Now however all the listings I have seen online for other Morgan 323s look no where as clean, well maintained or well equipped, yet they are still just as expensive if not more. So what I am trying to say is I truly believe I got a gem and is part of the reason why I love the Morgan 323. I don't know if I would be as impressed if I stepped on the average one that looks like a 25 year old boat. I do however think they are well designed, built very strong, and looks beautiful on the water. If you are looking for a sturdy midsize cruiser (not looking to win races) that can handle a blow, get you around safely and comfortably and you find a Morgan 323 for a decent price, I doubt you will regret it.

Here are some pics of mine. Also sorry for the really long reply but as you can tell I am very passionate about my boat and also know from my own experiences that there is very little info out there about the Ted Brewer Morgans so if you are serious about them this should help you. Feel free to ask more questions. I'll be on sailnet a lot now. 
Thanks
-Nick







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nk235—

That stove exhaust pipe is a disaster waiting to happen... I can see someone accidentally grabbing it in a heavy seaway... and it isn't strong enough to take that kind of abuse... and if the stove is operating at the time, the person is going to get burned rather badly. 

I'd highly recommend putting a vertical post next to the partition there, that the stove is mounted on, so as to help prevent someone from accidentally grabbing the exhaust, as well as helping protect the stove and exhaust from any accidental damage.


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

SD - It's already in the works. I never use the stove while underway so I'm not worried about anyone getting burnt but I am worried about someone accidently grabbing it and ripping it off. Its on the winter To Do list.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice ride. I nearly bought the Morgan 38 it may have been a 382 made in 1978. very well built but a bit light on storage, given the tanks were under the seats.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good to hear... and just checking... 


nk235 said:


> SD - It's already in the works. I never use the stove while underway so I'm not worried about anyone getting burnt but I am worried about someone accidently grabbing it and ripping it off. Its on the winter To Do list.


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you so much for the response! The long response was what I wanted and you pointed out a lot of the things I had questions on. 

Currently there is a 1984 Morgan 323 for sale for a VERY reasonable price. I am currently looking for a sea-worthy boat to do tropical cruising on. Not looking for something to take the abuse of the higher latitudes, just tropical cruising mainly in the Caribbean and Central America. But I am looking for something that will be suitable for longer passages. Would you consider the 323 off-shore capable with the correct equipment?


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Unfortunatly I don't have the experience to properly answer that question as I have never been far off shore with the boat nor do I have experience in overnight blue water passages. With that being said I do think you would have no problem as long as the boat and sailor is properly prepared and you pay close attention the weather. The 323 is very comfortable in rougher conditions. It never pounds and because it is so heavy it does't seem to be thrown around as much as my last boat which was a light displacement racer/cruiser type. The mast is also shorter than most other 32' boats so it doesn't carry as much canvas and is easier to handle. So I guess what I am trying to say is I think the boat is more than adequete enough to handle the type of cruising you are talking about but take it for what its worth since I don't actually have the experience myself. 
However, 3 months ago my girlfriend and I were planning a year long trip down the ICW to cruise the Bahamas and I thought this would be the perfect boat for that as its plenty big for just a couple, has the shallow 4' draft and is built very well and very heavy so it easily stand up to some weather so long as it is properly sailed and handled.


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

Nk235 - I tried sending you a private message but I don't have enough posts to do that apparently. Would you mind looking at this boat advertisement? 

manaute.com/morgan323forsale/

I can't post links until I have 10 posts so you may need to copy/paste that

It seems to be in great condition and the price is very much in my range. There are videos on the page that give a tour.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Beersmith,

Just do 10 posts by counting them up, ie next one is 5, then 6.....to 10 so you can PM NK

marty


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Beersmith - From the website the boat looks good and especially for that price point. I would def see it in person though and check everything above and below the waterline. Once you are pretty set on it make absolute sure you have a surveyor check everything out and make sure there is no moisture in the decks or hull. One thing that did stand out was the cabin sole has been replaced. I would ask why. Also I know in the videos he says the engine works fine but that is another thing you want to have a professional check. Obviously see what other little things you and the surveyor notice and you can use that to negotiate further. Cosmetically wise it needs some sprucing up. In the videos and pictures the wood and some painted areas seem to be chipping but with a little TLC you can easily fix that. 
Good luck with this and if you can, let me know how it looks after you see it in person. Also if you have anymore questions I'll be more than happy to try and answer them.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips *thread I started before going off to see the boat. 



Beersmith said:


> Nk235 - I tried sending you a private message but I don't have enough posts to do that apparently. Would you mind looking at this boat advertisement?
> 
> manaute.com/morgan323forsale/
> 
> ...


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

nk235 said:


> Beersmith - From the website the boat looks good and especially for that price point. I would def see it in person though and check everything above and below the waterline. Once you are pretty set on it make absolute sure you have a surveyor check everything out and make sure there is no moisture in the decks or hull. One thing that did stand out was the cabin sole has been replaced. I would ask why. Also I know in the videos he says the engine works fine but that is another thing you want to have a professional check. Obviously see what other little things you and the surveyor notice and you can use that to negotiate further. Cosmetically wise it needs some sprucing up. In the videos and pictures the wood and some painted areas seem to be chipping but with a little TLC you can easily fix that.
> Good luck with this and if you can, let me know how it looks after you see it in person. Also if you have anymore questions I'll be more than happy to try and answer them.
> Thanks,
> Nick


Thanks a bunch for the tips. I am going to try to go look at the boat this weekend and I will check on the things you mentioned. I won't buy without a sea trial and a good survey, my lurking on these forums has convinced me to do that if anything else


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

I need to send a private message so I hope you guys don't mind me bumping this thread a couple of times to get to 10 posts. Thanks!


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

done thanks!


----------



## capcass (Jul 12, 2001)

Ahoy,
I am one of the surveyors and close personal friend to nk235. Nicks' Morgan 323 is everthing he claims and more. I have over forty-five years sailing sxperience, hold a UCSG Master's and have owned and refitted 11 sailboats. This Morgan is an exceptional example of good design/construction for it's intended purpose, maintenance and extensive upgrading throughout it's life. She, not only sails and looks good, but has the characteristics I look for in a coastal cruiser...solid hull, dry decks, balanced rig/helm, reasonable tankage and draft. She is underpowered, by today's standards (i.e. 2hp for every 1000lb displacement), but this is not uncommon among aux./sailing vessels of her day. 
Nick's description and photos cleary describe the exceptional nature if this particular Morgan 323. I would, frankly, be surprised if there are many others out there in this condition, but, if the hull, decks, rig and engine are sound, then the rest is just time and money. Be sure to have a qualified surveyor go over the boat thorouhgly and take their advice.

Good Luck,
capcass


----------



## waltdrechsler (Jan 26, 2009)

How did you fair on your Morgan? We just had an offer accepted on a 1984 Morgan 32 but I cannot seem to identify whether or not it is a 323. Any info you have learned about these boats would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Love your boat to. Miss my 320. I just bought a C&C 32.Falling in love with her as I get her up to "my Morgan standard" Had to sell the Morgan because of divorce and could not find one *anywhere* but 1 in NJ they wanted $45k for. Looked for over 2 months than had to go with the C&C, It had everything mine did but the power mill. The Expensive Morgan did not look as good as yours or "Bayhaven" Mine had table in middle of saloon so stove went were your table is hung and pip straight up through cabin . Worked out fine there and heat disipated in V-Berth better. Enjoy as I am sure you are! Regards,
Ken


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Love your boat to. Miss my 320. I just bought a C&C 32.Falling in love with her as I get her up to "my Morgan standard" Had to sell the Morgan because of divorce and could not find one *anywhere* but 1 in NJ they wanted $45k for. It had everything mine did but the power mill. Did not look as good as yours or "Bayhaven" Mine had table in middle of saloon so stove went were your table is hung. Worked out fine there. Enjoy as I am sure you are! Regards,
Ken


----------



## sherrif (Feb 5, 2011)

My sailing partners and I purchased a 32.3 1982 morgan last July. I have a few posts reference backing problems on this net. In those posts the boat is mistakenly referenced as a morgan 32.5. Like you we think the boat is a solid craft and sails like a dream. It looks almost exactly like yours with only minor differences. We do not have the dorados, our traveler is mounted in the cockpit as opposed to the coach roof and our rear cabin window is one large window instead of two opening ports. Even the colors look very close. My question to you is this. Do you know what size and pitch your prop is and will your rudder turn almost 90 degrees to the hull to both port and starboard as ours will only turn approximately 35 degrees to either side.?

We discovered, after we purchased the boat while on our maiden voyage, that the boat has a left hand prop walk in reverse, like our previous boat, However, unlike our previous boat, we are unable to over ride the prop walk while backing without the proceedure of taking the boat in and out of gear [reverse to neutral over and over]. I would appreciate any input you may have reference your expierence with your boat especially any backing problems and if you were able to correct any such problems. sherrif


----------



## DREAMER Morgan 323 (May 18, 2012)

My 83 Morgan 323 has heavy propwalk to port also, it is reliable enough to count on it when backing in. Once I have adequate headway she comes to the rudder adequately. There was an earlier question about the cabin sole being replaced. When I bought mine she had been left for several years tied up since the owner had died and she was waiting for the estate to settle. The PVC scuppers topside are cauked in and leaked badly letting in rain water which damaged the teak-holley ply beyond repair. I took up the center cabin sole and replaced it with cedar and it looks good. I have since replaced the PVC with fiberglass pipe and it is tight. She seems to like heavy wind, I have had her out in some nasty blows (35-44kn) and with the right sail configuration she did great, she also hove to well when I wanted to set the parking brake. The previous owner did take her out in blue water, I have not yet but am planning some island hopping. It will be interesting to see how the shallow keel does in heavy swells at holding a line of sail. 

Peace to all

DREAMER


----------

